# Neuer PC-Zusammenstellung OK?



## Cr3aT (25. März 2020)

Hallo Leute,

vor der Anschaffung eines neuen PC´s wollte ich euch um Rat fragen: Ist die Komponentenzusammenstellung so ok oder habt ihr Bedenken???
Vor allem stelle ich mir folgende Fragen:
Ist der CPU Kühler ausreichend?
Habt ihr eine Mainboard-Alternative oder ist das Mainboard in Ordnung?

Hier meine vorläufige Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail 
Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Kühler
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
CPU: Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING X TRIO DDR6
Festplatte: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7S500BW)

Gehäuse ist bereits vorhanden: Sharkoon DG7000-G RGB

Schon im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !!


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2020)

Meine Bedenken drehen sich vor allem rund um die CPU. Was genau versprichst Du Dir von dem teuren 9900K ? Hast den nur gewählt, weil du meinst: teuerster Mainstream-Intel, also bin ich lange voll dabei? Oder weißt Du genau, dass seine Eigenschaften für Dich wichtig sind?

Denn in Spielen ist der bei Full-HD nur 10-15% schneller als ein Ryzen 5 3600, den es für 180€ gibt. Bei UHD sind es sogar nur 1%, also nicht zu merken - da ist die Grafikkarte halt das VIEL wichtigere. Es macht also mehr Sinn, da zu sparen und dann halt etwas früher vielleicht ne neue CPU zu benötigen, wobei selbst ein Ryzen 5 3600 sicher mind. 5-6 Jahre gut genug sein wird. Aber auch bei Multi-Threading-Aufgaben hält der Ryzen 5 3600 gut mit, da er 12 Threads verwalten kann - obgleich der Intel dann schon ein gute Stück besser ist. Solltest du bestimmte Dinge machen, bei denen Multi-Threading-Leistung sehr wichtig ist, wäre wiederum ein Ryzen 7 3700X die gute Alternative, denn der ist da sogar etwas schneller als der 9900K, kostet aber nur 290€. 

Außerdem zieht der 9900K bei Last 80W mehr Strom als der Ryzen 5 3600 und 60W mehr als der Ryzen 7 3700X.

Ich würde daher "nur" einen Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X nehmen, oder für Multi-Threading nen 3700X. Dazu dann natürlich ein passendes Board, für um die 200€ gibt es einige gute X570-Mainboards. Aber das, was der 9900K in Games mehr leistet, ist den Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht wert. 


Zum Rest: Die SSD ist halt _relativ _teuer. Vlt. ist das bei mindfactory grad schwer mit der Verfügbarkeit, aber allgemein gibt es SSD mit >2500 MB/s bei vielen Shops auch schon für 80-90€. Oder Du bekommst auch schon für 140€ M.2-SSD, die ebenfalls >2500 MB/s liefern, aber 960-1000GB Platz bieten. 

Falls du den Ryzen nimmst, reicht auch die 500W-Version des Netzteils dicke aus. Vermutlich würde sie auch für den 9900K reichen. 

Das RAM könntest du auch für den Ryzen nehmen - das Trident Z Neo ist sogar extra für Ryzen entwickelt worden.


----------



## Cr3aT (26. März 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,
ich habe mir tatsächlich auch schon Gedanken über AMD gemacht, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass Intel um einiges teurer ist. Dennoch habe ich mich auf den 9900 K eingeschossen 

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob die von mir ausgewählten Teile generell miteinander kompatibel sind oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zum Rest: Die SSD ist halt _relativ _teuer. Vlt. ist das bei mindfactory grad schwer mit der Verfügbarkeit, aber allgemein gibt es SSD mit >2500 MB/s bei vielen Shops auch schon für 80-90€. Oder Du bekommst auch schon für 140€ M.2-SSD, die ebenfalls >2500 MB/s liefern, aber 960-1000GB Platz bieten.


Gut zu wissen! Dann kann ich hier noch etwas vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2020)

Cr3aT schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy,
> ich habe mir tatsächlich auch schon Gedanken über AMD gemacht, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass Intel um einiges teurer ist. Dennoch habe ich mich auf den 9900 K eingeschossen


 Aus welchem Grund kannst du Dich denn damit nicht anfreunden?



> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob die von mir ausgewählten Teile generell miteinander kompatibel sind oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt?


 Das passt gut, die Frage ist nur, was du mit dem PC so alles machst. Wenn du nur spielst, surfst, Musik hörst, Videos schaust, ein paar "normale" Anwendungen usw. machst, dann würde ein halb so teures Mainboard mehr als ausreichen. Oder falls Du übertakten willst, es dabei aber nicht auf 2-3% mehr oder weniger Takt vorkommt, kannst du ein Board für "nur" 120-160€ nehmen. 

bei der Grafikkarte: Falls Du nicht schon in 4K spielst, wäre ggf. eine RTX 2070 Super die bessere Wahl. Dann musst du zwar etwas früher eine neue Karte kaufen, aber der Aufpreis der RXT 2080 super ist halt schon sehr hoch für das, was sie mehr leistet. In Full-HD und WQHD ist die 280 Super nur 12-14% schneller. Kostet aber 200€ mehr. Das heißt: wenn die RTX 2070 Super in einer Weile vielleicht nur noch 35-40 FPS in den Details schafft, die du gern hättest, dann bringt die 2080 Super auch nur 5-6 FPS mehr. Viel länger "hält" die also auch nicht, aber du hast beim nächsten Neukauf 200€ mehr über.


----------

